# Wohin mit den alten PC`s ?



## loveit (4. August 2017)

Ich brauche wieder platzt in der Wohnung xd (lebe in Wien), gute Ideen wo die alten PC`s  günstig gelagert werden können ?
 
Lg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2017)

Des Nachbars Mülltonne.


----------



## Karrl333 (4. August 2017)

Also grundsätzlich gehören alte Rechner in den Elektroschrott (was willstn noch damit)? Aber du kannst ja mal (wenn du so hart an deinem Zeug hängst) bei den örtlichen Selfstorages nachschauen. In Wien kenn ich da einen Anbieter, den Link hast hier: *Werbung entfernt*


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2017)

Werbe-Link entfernt. Noch peinlichere Methoden fallen euch scheinbar nicht ein, als sich einen Zweitaccount zu machen und sich selbst zu antworten ...

Für Werbung oder Anzeigen wendet euch an die Computec Anzeigenabteilung. Kontaktdaten sind dem Impressum zu entnehmen.


----------

